# wifi free et prise cpl wifi



## Madmac (28 Octobre 2012)

bonsoir,

quelle prise cpl wifi acheter qui soit compatible avec le cpl d'une freebox ?
serait-ce mieux que d'avoir un re-routeur wifi ?
merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 je crois comprendre que tu voudrais connecter un ordinateur à ta Freebox par CPL, en utilisant le CPL fourni par Free côté Freebox, et en ajoutant un nouveau boitier CPL côté ordi.

Les boitiers CPL doivent être capables de s'apparier, et je ne pense pas qu'un boitier non Free soit capable de fonctionner avec le boitier Free que tu as. (*)

En revanche, tu peux mettre en place une paire de boitiers CPL identiques, le premier relié à Freebox par un câble Ethernet (dans une des 4 prises LAN de la Freebox), et l'autre relié à l'ordi également par un câble Ethernet.

Il existe aussi des boitiers CPL avec fonction wifi, si tu as besoin de wifi côté 2ème boitier.

Pour le CPL, il y a quelques contraintes : le CPL traverse mal les disjoncteurs, et pas du tout les disjoncteurs différentiels.
Par conséquent, idéalement les 2 boitiers CPL doivent être sur 2 prises dépendant du même disjoncteur du tableau électrique.
Si les prises dépendent de 2 disjoncteurs différents, il est prudent d'emprunter 2 CPL pour tester avant d'acheter.

(*) il semble que les Freeplugs peuvent marcher avec d'autres boitiers CPL : http://www.lesnumeriques.com/adaptateur-cpl/free-freeplug-revolution-p10547/test.html


----------



## Madmac (28 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je crois comprendre que tu voudrais connecter un ordinateur à ta Freebox par CPL, en utilisant le CPL fourni par Free côté Freebox, et en ajoutant un nouveau boitier CPL côté ordi.
> 
> ...



donc il faut que je trouve autre chose. la free box est dans la partie agrandie de la maison qui a son propre réseau électrique tiré de l'ancienne maison mais repartant après disjoncteur différentiel, etc....
quel rallonge wifi utiliser pour que le wifi de la freebox passe 1 mur et 2 cloisons ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2012)

En réalité tout dépend de la configuration des lieux, des distances, de la nature et de l'épaisseur des murs, de l'angle sous lequel on les traverse, etc...

L'idéal est bien sûr le câble Ethernet, qu'on trouve en souple jusqu'à 50m de longueur (on peut faire beaucoup plus si on passe par un switch).

Si tu as besoin de wifi à l'arrivée, la bonne solution serait de tirer un câble Ethernet depuis la Freebox jusqu'à un "point d'accès wifi" (PA) pour créer un autre réseau que celui de la Freebox (les 2 réseaux peuvent avoir le même nom SSID et la même clé, par conséquent un ordi mobile peut passer de la Freebox au point d'accès sans coupure. 

La FB et le PA doivent impérativement être sur des canaux différents et avoir le même type de clé de sécurité.


----------



## Madmac (29 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> En réalité tout dépend de la configuration des lieux, des distances, de la nature et de l'épaisseur des murs, de l'angle sous lequel on les traverse, etc...
> 
> L'idéal est bien sûr le câble Ethernet, qu'on trouve en souple jusqu'à 50m de longueur (on peut faire beaucoup plus si on passe par un switch).
> 
> ...



merci pour toutes ces explications.
Je n'ai pas la possibilité de tiré un câble ethernet, d'où l'idée du cpl. Il me faudrait juste un appareil qui reçois le signal wifi de la freebox et le re-diffuse (amplifié éventuellement) ou un cpl qui reçois (les deux réseaux électriques de chaque partie de maison sont très proche) et un autre qui diffuse.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2012)

Madmac a dit:


> Il me faudrait juste un appareil qui reçois le signal wifi de la freebox et le re-diffuse (amplifié éventuellement)


Cette fonction peut être assurée par un répéteur wifi universel. (capable d'étendre le réseau wifi de n'importe quelle box).

http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&n....2.0.106.579.6j1.7.0...0.0...1c.1.0_C-GHGBPrc


----------



## Madmac (5 Novembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Cette fonction peut être assurée par un répéteur wifi universel. (capable d'étendre le réseau wifi de n'importe quelle box).
> 
> http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&n....2.0.106.579.6j1.7.0...0.0...1c.1.0_C-GHGBPrc



merci.
Je vais essayer cela.


----------



## Madmac (7 Novembre 2012)

Commander chez GrosBill...
attente de la livraison..


----------



## bricbroc (7 Novembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Cette fonction peut être assurée par un répéteur wifi universel. (capable d'étendre le réseau wifi de *n'importe quelle box*).
> 
> http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&n....2.0.106.579.6j1.7.0...0.0...1c.1.0_C-GHGBPrc



ça je ne suis pas sûr 
SFR commercialise un extender baptisé "FEMTO" et facturé à ses clients.
Si a coté de ça, ils te permettent d'acheter des produits qui font la même chose, moins cher, et avec des performances meilleures, je ne vois pas l'intérêt 

Sauf si SFR aime paumer de l'argent


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Si a coté de ça, ils te permettent d'acheter des produits qui font la même chose, moins cher, et avec des performances meilleures, je ne vois pas l'intérêt


C'est exactement la même chose chez Orange qui vend son extender plus cher que ne le vend Devolo, alors que c'est le même matériel, rebadgé.

Mais il y a une petite différence pour l'utilisateur : s'il achète chez Orange, il n'a rien à configurer, c'est la Livebox qui configure le point d'accès.

Alors que s'il achète le même extender chez Devolo, il devra le configurer lui-même.

Mais si tu doutes que par exemple un Netgear WN3000NP puisse étendre le réseau d'une Freebox : 
http://fb-revolution.fr/page120.html
http://www.universfreebox.com/article14380.html


----------



## bricbroc (7 Novembre 2012)

Non, pour moi ce n'est pas un doute mais une certitude.
Je dispose d'un wn2000rpt qui ne s'est jamais entendu avec ma freebox v6.
Depuis il semblerait que la situation à évoluée :

http://www.netgear-forum.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=70665&hl=Wn2000rpt

Ainsi si tu doutes, tu pourras constater que le bug à pourri la vie des possesseurs de ce modèle de répéteur. 
Tu y verras aussi que le modérateur utilise le conditionnel pour présenter la solution (maj de la feebox), c'est te dire si il y croit 

Sinon le wn3000 est mignon, mais necessite semble-t-il, quelques efforts pour fonctionner :
http://www.netgear-forum.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=72596

Enfin il ne dispose que d'une prise ethernet et moi j'en avais besoin d'au moins 2


----------

